# Scumbag Craigslist Contractor



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

the crap you see on Craigslist sometimes it's just laughable. You can only text about the job.I am also pretty sure that it is discrimination by requiring them to text you their age. Just in case any of you are interested in a job I left his number up. 



landscape helper needed

coloma - et cetera

2013-04-14, 9:46AM EDT

looking for one individual to help with landscape duties. you will be required to help maintain foreclosure properties. you will need to be able to perform simple lawn maintainance such as weed trimming, leaf blowing and edging and similar tasks. must posess a valid drivers license and transportation. must be able to show up on time. pay will depend on experience. please text only your basic info so I can start setting up interviews this job is part time but will turn into full time as season progresses. please text only. phone calls not accepted. my number is 269-449-7571. name age experience and when can start thank you.


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lab/3737594785.htm

MAID SERVICE crew to start ASAP!!! (South Chicago)
We are a preservation company seeking contractors who are interested in performing cleaning duties on bank-owned homes. We are looking for a person who we can trust, who is driven and can manage their time as well as adhere to strict dead-lines and accomplish the scope of work we have to offer. We need someone who is experienced in cleaning and maintaining properties and does not mind traveling city wide to job sites. We provide extra training and need contractors to start as soon as possible.

You must be capable of completing interior and exterior trash removal and cleaning and be able to photo document everything you accomplish on the grounds.... 

These are the tools you will need to expedite the scope of work we require from you:

-Camera with Date & Time stamp capabilities
-Laptop
-GPS
-Smart phone (emails on your phone)
-Tablet 
-Vacuums/ Shop-Vac/ Brooms 
-Extensive cleaning supplies

*If you do not possess or have the option to possess all of these items to complete the job correctly please do not reply to this ad.*

Our company requires the highest quality of work and strict timelines to be completed on any of our properties to ensure long term business and higher inventory to keep everyone's companies engaged and active.

If hired you will be an independent contractor (self-employed/1099), which means that you would be responsible for your own tax withholdings. We do not compensate for wear and tear on your vehicle, your equipment or any other expenses (they are considered tax write-offs). We do, however, compensate for fuel and materials as you will be traveling and using cleaning supplies frequently.

Paid Training Start ASAP!!!
Location: (South Chicago)
Compensation: $8.50 to $14.00 an hour. Plus mileage.
This is a part-time job.
This is a contract job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> the crap you see on Craigslist sometimes it's just laughable. You can only text about the job.I am also pretty sure that it is discrimination by requiring them to text you their age. Just in case any of you are interested in a job I left his number up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Age is a protected class I believe. This ad is the same as asking the candidate to text their race or sexual orientation.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactly. That is why I will be forwarding this to the State of Michigan on Monday. Its crappy people like this that give us contractors a bad name. 




SwiftRes said:


> Age is a protected class I believe. This ad is the same as asking the candidate to text their race or sexual orientation.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

He's probably already subcontracted himself twice. $3 recuts.


----------



## rspears1276 (Feb 28, 2013)

That craigslist ad in Chicago sounds like BLMreo.. they have been posting alot of ads on craigslist recently. 
Also, is it illegal for some companies to ask for a photo of your van and trailer? 
Thats just weird to me.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

rspears1276 said:


> That craigslist ad in Chicago sounds like BLMreo.. they have been posting alot of ads on craigslist recently.
> Also, is it illegal for some companies to ask for a photo of your van and trailer?
> Thats just weird to me.


While I think you may have joinged from the FB group, you still should post and introduction here....:thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ax Man said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lab/3737594785.htm
> 
> MAID SERVICE crew to start ASAP!!! (South Chicago)
> We are a preservation company seeking contractors who are interested in performing cleaning duties on bank-owned homes. We are looking for a person who we can trust, who is driven and can manage their time as well as adhere to strict dead-lines and accomplish the scope of work we have to offer. We need someone who is experienced in cleaning and maintaining properties and does not mind traveling city wide to job sites. We provide extra training and need contractors to start as soon as possible.
> ...


Cleanupman, Here is another example of someone classifying a worker as an "employtractor". I wasn't sure if you had a list of examples of this for IRS misclassification.


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope Cleanupman can clean this one for good. :yes:


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

That's right down where you are holland, here in the 810 it's the same way but the ads have much more spelling errors and their alot more funny on the traits you must possess since flint is in the 810


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I can only imagine. Flint is a complete disaster. 



Weisspropmaintenance said:


> That's right down where you are holland, here in the 810 it's the same way but the ads have much more spelling errors and their alot more funny on the traits you must possess since flint is in the 810


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Genesee county is a disaster but its keeping me busy it's a dream to have about 400 properties within a 15-20 mile radius from my shop.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I won't hire under 18. 

This isn't considered discrimination as even fed jobs say you can't hire under 18.


Could be what that guy is going for on asking age.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That would be much more safely handled by saying "Must be 18 or older to apply".


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BPWY said:


> I won't hire under 18.
> 
> This isn't considered discrimination as even fed jobs say you can't hire under 18.
> 
> ...



I am 17 and do 13 dollar lawn cuts. Hire me please?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> That would be much more safely handled by saying "Must be 18 or older to apply".






No doubt.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I won't hire under 18.
> 
> This isn't considered discrimination as even fed jobs say you can't hire under 18.
> 
> ...


That would be his "out".


----------



## rspears1276 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sure! I apologize. We are Allegiance Properties. We service the Chicagoland Area and we have been in business for a year. And you are correct. I am from the facebook group. Losts of great info on here as well as on Facebook. I am learning so much!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

"employtractor"


I like that word


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

met one today,$20 grass cuts ,he sayed he is working for a local contractor, for him is this a side job.
40 cuts a month .his normal job is 4X 10 hours a week.; good sidmoney for him,no taxes


----------

